# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Llotaria amerikane

## Konstandin

Pershendetje.kisha disa pyetje dhe nqs mundeni nga informacionet apo eksperienca te me ndihmoni.jam fitues i llotaris 2015 por kam nje problem,ne aplikim nuk kam perfshire femijen nga martesa e pare qe ligjerish jeton me nenen per arsyje se jetojm ne shtete te ndryshme por dhe qe nuk e dija paraqita vetem familjen aktuale.tani e kuptoj qe nuk arrij te mare vizen per kete gabim a keni ide se cduhet te bej ja vlen ti futem kesaj rruge?

----------


## mia@

> Pershendetje.kisha disa pyetje dhe nqs mundeni nga informacionet apo eksperienca te me ndihmoni.jam fitues i llotaris 2015 por kam nje problem,ne aplikim nuk kam perfshire femijen nga martesa e pare qe ligjerish jeton me nenen per arsyje se jetojm ne shtete te ndryshme por dhe qe nuk e dija paraqita vetem familjen aktuale.tani e kuptoj qe nuk arrij te mare vizen per kete gabim a keni ide se cduhet te bej ja vlen ti futem kesaj rruge?


Ti vizen e merr por jo femijen. Jo tani te pakten. Gjithsesi nuk jam e sigurt, mund dhe ta marresh femijen por te hapet shume pune. A ta le ishgruaja ta marresh me vete? Pa firmen e saj ti nuk e merr dot edhe sikur ta kishe perfshire ne aplikim.

----------


## Konstandin

faleminderit per pergjigjen.ne rregullore duhet te perfshish te gjithe femijet po ku ti gjesh kur nuk jetojn ligjerisht me ty.do te doja te kosultohesha me nje avokat per kete po nuk po gjej.faleminderit

----------


## PaR1d

Pyet njeher ketu , ndoshta te ndihmojne 
https://www.facebook.com/lotariamerikane

----------

